# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Ik vind het juist dat verzekeraars intieme foto's opvragen

## Leontien

> Voorlichting en counseling zijn vaak voldoende om patiënten af te laten zien van een voorgenomen labiumreductie. Soms zijn er echter redenen van mechanische of psycho-sociale aard om wel een schaamlipcorrectie te verrichten. In dat geval wordt er een verslag gemaakt van het consult waarin dit wordt verwoord. Met dit verslag kan patiënte bij haar ziektekostenverzekeraar nagaan of de behandeling wordt vergoed.
> 
> Sinds kort is hier verandering in gekomen. Er moet nu bij de ziektekostenverzekeraar een extra artsen-verklaring worden ingediend. Fotos toevoegen, lateraal en frontaal. De fotos dienen scherp te zijn en een goed beeld te geven van de te beoordelen aandoening waarvoor de behandeling wordt aangevraagd. Zowel een overzichtsfoto als een detailfoto dienen ter ondersteuning van de beoordeling te worden meegestuurd.


artsennet.nl

Wat vind jij van deze extra artsen-verklaring?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## sliana

TJa je kunt overal wel een correctie bij toe laten passen maar is het wel nodig? NEE!
Vind dat een arts dit dient te beoordelen bij een persoonlijk onderzoek en niet via een zeer intieme uiterst persoonlijk foto,kan van eenieder wezen.....ja toch?!
Ter plekke bij desbetreffende arts is veel verstandiger, want men staat mij te graag met de camera klaar;-((((.

----------


## drreits

Volstrekt ontoelaatbaar ; stel verzekerings ambtenaren, die volstrekt geen benul hebben, op welke details ze moeten letten, om ingrijpen al dan niet te vergoeden. Ook de psychologische condities zijn niet van een foto af te lezen. Het gaat dus puur en alleen om wantrouwen bij de verzekeraar, ten opzichte van het correcte handelen door de betrokken chirurg en collegae. De verzekeraar doet met toenemende mate aan inmenging in de beroeps ethiek en de zorgvuldige beroepsuitoefening.

----------


## Inemien

Ik vind dat het verboden moet zijn, dat verzekeraars die foto's moeten beoordelen. Er zijn daar toch ge diplomeerde artsen em specialisten voor.

----------


## Inemien

:Mad: Ik vind dat het verboden moet zijn, dat verzekeraars de foto's moeten beoordelen. Er zijn daar toch ge diplomeerde artsen en specialisten voor

----------


## spond

Zorgverzekeraars gaan hierin veel te ver, ze gaan steeds meer op de stoel van de arts zitten, en dat is een slechte zaak.
Als dit zo doorgaat verteld de zorgverzekeraar of jij een behandeling krijgt, die'mag' de arts dan uitvoeren, dit moeten wij niet willen!
Dit komt door de marktwerking die de politiek, vooral rechts, zo goed vindt. Pvda was, is,tegen ben benieuwd of we daar nog iets van terugzien als ze gaan regeren!

----------


## Inemien

:EEK!: Ik vind dat het verboden moet zijn, dat verzekeraars de foto's moeten beoordelen. Er zijn daar toch gediplomeerde artsen en specialisten voor.

----------


## schanulleke1968

Totaal incorrect. De verzekeraars zijn geen dokters. Ze kennen de psychische toestand van de patient niet eens, laat staan dat ze kunnen beoordelen of een correctie nodig is of niet.

----------


## Luuss0404

Enorm slechte zaak!
Verzekeringspersonen zijn geen medici en bij het zien van enkel een foto weten ze ook geen achtergrond/psychische welzijn van de patiënt, dus zeker niet doen!
Daarbij voordat een chirurg in iemand kan gaan snijden voor correcties is er al een heel traject afgelegd met huisarts en gynaecoloog enzovoorts, dus dan zouden al die mensen onbekwaam zijn volgens een verzekerings meneer of mevrouw om hun vak uit te oefenen  :Confused:  te zot voor woorden!...

Zoals spond hierboven mij al aangeeft is het een kwalijke zaak dat verzekeraars steeds vaker op de stoel van de arts zitten, patiënten betalen steeds meer voor steeds minder, helaas  :Frown:

----------


## Barabas

*Zoals spond hierboven mij al aangeeft is het een kwalijke zaak dat verzekeraars steeds vaker op de stoel van de arts zitten, patiënten betalen steeds meer voor steeds minder, helaas*

Als Belg ken ik niet alle regels in NL, maar bij ons, en ik vermoed in NL ook, bezit de ziekteverzekering wel artsen die voor hen werken, die dan zouden oordeel moeten vellen over de feiten. In dat geval zou het aan de limiet misschien wel kunnen dat een "verzekeringsarts" voor de verzekering een bevestiging geeft van wat al dan niet kan, dat is dan nl ook een deskundige, maar een verzekeraar die geen medische achtergrond heeft kan inderdaad niet over dat soort zaken beslissen. 
Of dit al dan niet compatibel is met de wet op de privacy is een andere zaak, ik denk dat enkel een rechter of de raad van staten daar besluitsel kan in geven.

----------


## meneereddie

Verzekeraars mogen dit niet eisen. 
Verzekeraars moeten op het rapport van de behandelend arts vertrouwen, en bouwen.
Dit schaadt het vertrouwen ontzettend, tussen arts en verzekeraar, en patient.

----------


## meneereddie

*Verzekeraars moeten niet vegeten dat zij van ons afhankelijk zijn, en wij niet van hen...*

----------


## parasiet

> artsennet.nl
> 
> Wat vind jij van deze extra artsen-verklaring?
> 
> Geef hieronder je mening!


Onzin de arts moet gewoon door de verzekeraars vertrouwd worden.
Naar mijn mening moet de arts over de hele linie[alle behandelingen] vertrouwd worden.Voor de patiënt lijkt het mij ook geen prettig idee dat er intieme foto's bij de verzekeraar liggen.
Het gevoel is dan ook dat als dit doorzet het hek van de dam is.
Kortom vaker foto's moeten inleveren van diverse operaties.
Bijvoorbeeld borst en penisoperaties om maar eens wat te noemen.

----------

